# Finally...A Blonde GUY Joke



## Jade Tigress (Oct 11, 2005)

An Irishman, a Mexican and a Blonde Guy were doing construction work  on scaffolding on the 20th floor of a building.
 
  They  were eating lunch and the Irishman said,
  "Corned beef and cabbage!  If I  get corned beef and cabbage one more time for lunch, I'm
  going to jump off   this  building."

  The Mexican opened his lunch box and  exclaimed,
  "Burritos again! If I  get burritos one more time I'm going to  jump off, too."

  The blond opened his lunch and said, Bologna again!
  If I  get a bologna  sandwich one more time, I'm jumping too."

  The next day,  the Irishman opened his lunch box, saw corned beef and cabbage, and jumped to  his death.

  The Mexican opened his lunch, saw a burrito, and jumped,  too.

  The blonde guy opened his lunch, saw the bologna and jumped to  his  death as well.

  At the funeral, the Irishman's wife was  weeping. 
  She said, "If I'd  known how really tired he was of corned beef  and cabbage, I never would have  given it to
 him again!"

 The Mexican's wife also wept and said, "I could have given him tacos or enchiladas! I didn't realize he hated burritos so much."

  Everyone turned and stared  at the blonde's wife. The blonde's wife  said, "Don't look at me. He makes his  own lunch.


----------



## dubljay (Oct 11, 2005)

haha that's great.  I needed a good laugh before I head out to a 7:30am lab.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 11, 2005)

That was very funny, thhose blondes no matter what sex are funny.

Terry


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 11, 2005)

Love it, SLTL!!  That's so funny - I love to hear blonde jokes that are worked around to either gender (principle, you know).


----------



## Jelik (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice - ;-)


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 11, 2005)

:rofl: good one, SLTL!


----------



## Gemini (Oct 11, 2005)

I am a blonde guy and even I thought it was funny. :rofl:









Now its war.....:armed:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 11, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I am a blonde guy and even I thought it was funny.


 
  You're being discriminated against!








> Now its war.....:armed:


 Ah, now you're talkin', Blondie!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 11, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> An Irishman, a Mexican and a Blonde Guy were doing construction work  on scaffolding on the 20th floor of a building.
> 
> They  were eating lunch and the Irishman said,
> "Corned beef and cabbage!  If I  get corned beef and cabbage one more time for lunch, I'm
> ...




And then the Hungry Brunette came over and had a very Nice Meal of Corn Beef, Burritos and Balogna


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 11, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> I am a blonde guy and even I thought it was funny. :rofl:


Ahhh... it's all beginning to make sense! :boing1: 

SLTL great joke! :rofl:


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 11, 2005)

definatly cute!


----------



## Aikikitty (Oct 11, 2005)

LOL!  :rofl: 

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Xequat (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm a blonde guy and I don't get it.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 12, 2005)

Xequat said:
			
		

> I'm a blonde guy and I don't get it.


 
 Ok. That comment just made me spit tea out my nose! :rofl:


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 12, 2005)

LOL!!!  

Gotta remember that one.


----------



## Gemini (Oct 12, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Ahhh... it's all beginning to make sense! :boing1:


That's IT! One at a time or both at once. Makes no differnece to me...

Comedy cafe. Noon. Tomorrow. :ninja: 


'luss yer skeered.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> That's IT! One at a time or both at once. Makes no differnece to me...
> 
> Comedy cafe. Noon. Tomorrow. :ninja:
> 
> ...


:uhyeah:  but just so we're clear... that's when the big hand and the little hand are both on the 12... K?


----------



## Gemini (Oct 12, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :uhyeah: but just so we're clear... that's when the big hand and the little hand are both on the 12... K?


Uh huh. keep it up, comedian. ur times a comin'....


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 12, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :uhyeah:  but just so we're clear... that's when the big hand and the little hand are both on the 12... K?


:roflmao:





			
				Gemini said:
			
		

> Uh huh. keep it up, comedian. ur times a comin'....


Uh oh--better put on extra sparring gear & get ready, MJ! :ultracool  :knight:  :2pistols:  :duel:  :ninja:  :armed:  :samurai:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 12, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> :roflmao:Uh oh--better put on extra sparring gear & get ready, MJ! :ultracool :knight: :2pistols: :duel: :ninja: :armed: :samurai:


I don't need no stinkin' sparring gear :lol:  and luckily the comedy cafe is round!: 

How do you confuse a blond?
Put him in a round room and tell him to sit in the corner.

How does he confuse you back?
He comes out and says he did.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 13, 2005)

The big hand _and _the little hand is on the 12!!!  Anyone seen this guy?....the one posing as a brunette! :rofl:   He's likely to be found looking for the corner to sit in, in the round room. :uhyeah:


----------



## Gemini (Oct 13, 2005)

My computer has been down since this morning. I lost all my current work files that will now take many late nights over several weeks to rebuild. As bad as that is, I knew it would be NOTHING to having been a no show at high noon. All I could think about was a certain brunette who was gonna have a field day with me because I didn't show. 


Nice job on the pic, though. :barf: think I'll just shave my head....


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 13, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> My computer has been down since this morning. I lost all my current work files that will now take many late nights over several weeks to rebuild. As bad as that is, I knew it would be NOTHING to having been a no show at high noon. All I could think about was a certain brunette who was gonna have a field day with me because I didn't show.
> 
> 
> Nice job on the pic, though. :barf: think I'll just shave my head....


If that's how you wanna say you was just askeeered :uhoh: shaking in yer Kendo mask:boing1:  ...LOL no one could blame ya!!!!


----------



## Gemini (Oct 13, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> If that's how you wanna say you was just askeeered :uhoh: shaking in yer Kendo mask:boing1: ...LOL no one could blame ya!!!!


You wish!

*in best arni voice* *I'll be back!*


----------



## Soldier (Oct 13, 2005)

Mad nice, thank you.


----------

